# Altima crankshaft bearings?



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

I am rebuilding a 2.4 for my 2000 Altima. I also did one about six months ago. When I removed the crankshaft I noticed that the crankshaft bearing had a grove in the middle and two oil holes one big and one small. My mind might be playing tricks on me but I did not remember seeing the grove or the second oil hole on the replacement bearing I used for this engine from six months ago. Unfortunately this was one thing I did not take a picture of during the break down of that engine.
This engine does make a motor noise on startup only when then engine is warm and it only lasts for a couple of seconds. I am wondering if the bearing issue is related?
Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

I checked the bearings I bought and the grove is there but I am not sure about the second oil hole. If some one has recently bought crankshaft bearings for this engine I would like to know if the second oil hole is included. thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The main bearings must have a groove in the center in order for the oil to flow from the main bearings through the crank journals and into the rod bearings. The second hole in the main bearings is used for oil squirters in engines that use them.


----------



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

That is what I am learning, but I cannot remember seeing the second oil hole on the bearing I installed. What if I installed the bearings and did not account for the squirters oil hole? Has anyone recently ordered crankshaft bearings and what did you get.


----------



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

I got my new bearings and realized that the second small hole does not matter, there is no hole in the crankshaft mount for the second hole anyways.


----------

